# Abraham Lincoln Spoon



## ConsDigginVids (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone.... many years ago i was digging in an old spot located by a 1864 homested.... i never found anything intact.... many broken pontil bottles were the remains of the dump site, along with some busted stoneware jugs.... altho, after 3 hours of digging i come across an old spoon.... i was very excited to see that there was no rust located on the spoon... as i rubbed the soil of the spoon, i saw an angel..... the angel was very detailed and i could clearly see that vines were etched in the handle of the spoon as the went down the handle of the spoon... But then i got another surprise.... Abraham Lincols's face was in the spoon, along with his name..... on the back of the spoon it says quad plate..... does anyone have any idea the age, the value, or any info at all?


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jul 29, 2010)

heres picture 1


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jul 29, 2010)

heres picture two


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jul 29, 2010)

heres picture three


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you suppose it was a souvenir?...Maybe they pressed it into sevice when unexpected guests showed up...."You're licking Abe's face, you know " ....    [] Lauren and I got out for an hour or so today with the sifter,.....found a spoon, a marble two knob and tube insulators, and a doll arm. Our's didn't feature Abe, however.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 30, 2010)

Mr. Rosenberry that is a very collectable spoon probably manufactured between 1870 and 1910.
 This is when the style of your spoon was very popular.
 Most of these types of spoons were electroplated over a Britannia white metal and were often plated several times, which was referred to as Triple Plate or Triple Deposit up to four times which was referred to as Quad Plate or Quadruple Plate. Just because one cannot bring it to a top sheen when polished definitely does not mean it is worthless. Such older Victorian or Art Nouveau pieces with ornate patterns that were manufactured by many silver companies at the time are very collectable to be cherished for their artistic work depicting a style of the times. Your spoon shows the fine craftsmanship of the silversmiths of our past.Nice find I would take it to an experienced Jewler mechanic not a jewler but a mechanic.A good friend of mine on Sansom street in Philadelphia is a jewler mechanic.The name of his company is Canzi Creations ask for Roy Canzanese. Canzi Creations 740 Sansom St Ste 303, Philadelphia, PA. Phone: 215-592-8484 Tell him Steve Atkinson recommended you.They can clean it restore it and repair it if needed.


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jul 30, 2010)

ok thanks alot good sir... very helpful information!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

I love finding interesting spoons and metal objects. That one is really interesting!
 Thanks for sharing!

 Steve - can you elaborate on what a jeweler mechanic does and what he may charge? I have some neat stuff that I may want restored. Does he have a website?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Kate he has repaired an expensive older diamond ring that my wife inherited from her great Aunt,and a lot of old costume jewelry from the same Aunt.
 There son and our son have known each other for 10 years because of Ice Hockey so we have known the parents just as long.
 I dont believe he has a web site but he is used by quite a bit of the Jewlers on Jewelers row on Sansom Street.He is also just a block and a half from the Independence hall and mall area.Roy and his Partner in business Sal are your typical South Philadelphia Pisons (pisanos) great guys fun to talk to.


----------

